# [SOLVED] jak naprawić emerge

## misterLu

chce zainstalowac gentoo2004, robie

emerge -uvbD world

i mam błąd:

```

 emerge -uvbD world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 101) x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 to /

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

--01:41:33--  ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/!bindist'

Translacja ftp.tu-clausthal.de... zrobiono.

Łączenie się z ftp.tu-clausthal.de[139.174.2.36]:21... połączono się.

Logowanie się jako anonymous ... Zalogowano się!

==> SYST ... zrobiono.    ==> PWD ... zrobiono.

==> TYPE I ... zrobiono.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... zrobiono.

==> PASV ... zrobiono.    ==> RETR !bindist ...

Nie ma pliku `!bindist'.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

--01:41:49--  ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/!bindist'

Translacja ftp.uninett.no... zrobiono.

Łączenie się z ftp.uninett.no[158.36.2.10]:21... połączono się.

Logowanie się jako anonymous ...

Serwer nie pozwala na zalogowanie się.

Ponawianie próby.

--01:41:54--  ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

  (próba: 2) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/!bindist'

Łączenie się z ftp.uninett.no[158.36.2.10]:21... połączono się.

Logowanie się jako anonymous ...

Serwer nie pozwala na zalogowanie się.

Ponawianie próby.

--01:41:57--  ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

  (próba: 3) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/!bindist'

Łączenie się z ftp.uninett.no[158.36.2.10]:21... połączono się.

Logowanie się jako anonymous ...

Serwer nie pozwala na zalogowanie się.

Ponawianie próby.

--01:42:02--  ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

  (próba: 4) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/!bindist'

Łączenie się z ftp.uninett.no[158.36.2.10]:21... połączono się.

Logowanie się jako anonymous ... Zalogowano się!

==> SYST ... zrobiono.    ==> PWD ... zrobiono.

==> TYPE I ... zrobiono.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/Gentoo/distfiles ...

Nie ma katalogu `pub/linux/Gentoo/distfiles'.

>>> Downloading http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

--01:42:08--  http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/!bindist'

Translacja mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de... zrobiono.

Łączenie się z mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de[141.12.220.13]:80... połączono się.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found

01:42:08 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

--01:42:08--  http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/!bindist?

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/!bindist'

Translacja www.mirror.ac.uk... zrobiono.

Łączenie się z www.mirror.ac.uk[212.219.247.17]:80... połączono się.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found

01:42:08 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading !bindist?

--01:42:08--  http://!bindist/?

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html'

Translacja !bindist... nieudane: Host nie został znaleziony.

!!! Couldn't download !bindist?. Aborting.
```

co to jest ten bindist ? jak uczynić , żeby emerge nei chciał go pobierać ????????Last edited by misterLu on Fri Mar 05, 2004 6:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## meteo

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> co to jest ten bindist ? jak uczynić , żeby emerge nei chciał go pobierać ????????

 proponuję zacząć od 

```
emerge sync
```

 może w ebuildach coś jest walnięte...  :Smile: 

----------

## misterLu

zrobiłem emerge sync wcześniej:(

----------

## misterLu

a na drugim kompie (chcialem update zrobic hurtowo) mam teraz takie coś:

```

mail root # emerge sync

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 10, in ?

    import emergehelp,xpak,string,re,commands,time,shutil,traceback,atexit,signal

  File "/usr/lib/portage/bin/emergehelp.py", line 7, in ?

    from output import *

ImportError: No module named output

```

ktoś się z tym spotkał ?

----------

## meteo

kiedyś chyba tak. może chodzi o przejście z pythona 2.2 na 2.3? (chociaż pewnie nie). sprawdzilbym 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

moze

```
emerge portage
```

powodzenia  :Smile: 

----------

## misterLu

revdep-rebuild konczysie błędem takim samym jak emerge cokolwiek  :Sad: 

nie moge zrobić emerge portage,  nie moge nawet zrobić emerge  :Sad: 

----------

## btower

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> a na drugim kompie (chcialem update zrobic hurtowo) mam teraz takie coś:
> 
> ```
> 
> mail root # emerge sync
> ...

 

Bardzo prawdopodobne ze padniety jest python.

----------

## misterLu

nie wykluczam tej mozliwości. Przeczytałem 

o naprawie pythona:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112232

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112522

ale nie pomogły zalecane zabiegi , z resztą większość nie pasowała do mojego przypadku:-(

U mnie poprostu emerge nie dziala, nie wiem juz co robić !!

----------

## misterLu

Jestem uratowany, może i komuś się to przyda, więc podaje link do tematu , gdzie mi 

amerykanin pomógł:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=925349#925349

jak wam padnie emerge, to przeczytajcie ten plik:

 /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE

----------

## fallow

no .... , dobrze wiedziec na przyszlosc , ja juz nawet przeczytalem  :Smile: 

greetzz:)

----------

## meteo

fajnie! dzięki (choć mam nadzieję, że nie będę zmuszony skorzystać   :Wink:  )

----------

## misterLu

to brawo dla mnie! jak na serwerze pomogło, tak teraz na stacji roboczej tak namodziłem, że niestety nawet ten opis nie pomaga:-(

Siedze nad tymGentoo 2004 już od 2 dni i na 3 kompach równolegle updatuje. 

Jak u mojej matki i na serwerze poszło, tak teraz u mnie sie !$!*@#!!.

Ale do rzeczy:

Oczywiście miałem błąd z pythonem, unmergowałem go , a potem (skoro go odmergowałem, myślałem, że nie będą już potrzebne) usunąłem wszystko z katalogu

/usr, co miało w nazwie python*. Zapewne to było głupie posunięcie, bo padł mi emerge:

```

# emerge

bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

faktycznie, nie mam pliku /usr/bin/python

Jedyne co mi zostało, to:

# ls -l /usr/portage/dev-lang/python/

razem 48

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        15432 2004-03-03 23:45 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2004-03-04 19:26 files

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1978 2004-03-03 23:45 Manifest

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          221 2003-07-03 22:36 metadata.xml

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2335 2004-03-03 23:45 python-2.1.3-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2912 2003-09-11 03:45 python-2.2.1-r5.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3023 2004-02-22 21:14 python-2.2.2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4343 2004-02-22 21:14 python-2.2.3-r5.ebuild

da sie z tego ręcznie odbudować pythona ??????

----------

## meteo

a może skopiować po prostu z LiveCD (sugerowałbym jakąś sprawdzoną wersję, 1.4?)

----------

